# Polyneuropathy



## nyyankees (Mar 30, 2010)

any one know an ICD-9 code for: chronic idiopathic diffuse polyneuropathy? I looked at 356.9 for unspecified but want to know if there is a better code. Thanks.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Do you have Dx as CIDP or chronic idiopathic diffuse polyneuropathy?

Be'coz if chronic idiopathic diffuse polyneuropathy, then 356.9 (or even 356.8) is correct.

But if CIDP (Chronic Inflammatory Demyelinating Polyneuropathy ) then I think 357.81 is the correct one.


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks..


----------



## Cuteyr (Apr 1, 2010)

I think 356.4 would be considerable for this as this states that the Neuroapthy is poly(Diffuse) and it is idiopathic .
356.4-Idiopathic progressive *poly*neuropathy
But 356.9 is Unspecified hereditary and idiopathic *peripheral* neuropathy

Just a thought!!!


----------

